# Dealers in Ireland



## ycbm (27 September 2017)

Can anyone recommend any dealers in Ireland close to an airport with flights from Liverpool or Manchester who will be able to show several IDx type all rounders, predominantly for dressage, under ten and over 4, between 15 and 16 hands when mature to a friend who is desperate to replace a horse she lost to colic a while ago?

We can't find anything sound to view in the North West, so figure it would be better to go to the source!

I'm in touch with Irish Gal, who is an agent. Looking for actual dealers with a yard full to sell. 

Thanks.


----------



## spacefaer (27 September 2017)

budget?


----------



## ycbm (27 September 2017)

spacefaer said:



			budget?
		
Click to expand...

Budget is more than she should need, I think.  Not quite five figures if that's what it takes to find the right one. 

Colour immaterial, sex immaterial. Height definite limit, she is really tiny.  She likes Connie type too.  Literally crying out for a new horse to love and currently riding mine when I am not here,  so a capable rider.


----------



## Polos Mum (27 September 2017)

Following with interest as I have very similar requirements (there are just none for sale in the UK - that are sound!)
I need a gelding and budget is a bit less than 10k sadly only £5-6.


----------



## Rowreach (27 September 2017)

Wouldn't most IDx be too big for her? Have you thought about going to some of the Connie studs/producers in Galway? A good performance Connie might be just right.


----------



## ycbm (27 September 2017)

Rowreach said:



			Wouldn't most IDx be too big for her? Have you thought about going to some of the Connie studs/producers in Galway? A good performance Connie might be just right.
		
Click to expand...

Fifteen hands is about right but she's been riding a16.2 for twenty years so she's happy to go to 16 now as long as that's what it will top out at.  We just want to go somewhere where we can see several in two or three days, and buy one!

She's a very competent rider, but like me getting on a bit, and most sports Connies seem to be very forward, and she could do with something a little more laid back if possible.

We have so far seen six in the North West and not one of them has been sound, one shockingly bad with a quite obvious sacroiliac strain. And one at the weekend that could only be mounted if wedged between a wall and some steps and blocked from going forward by someone holding it. And on running back the video is clearly lifting one hip higher than the other. 

Like PM we just want one that could even pass a vet!!


----------



## spacefaer (27 September 2017)

Try Galway - the McNamaras have some amazing horses. 

Also Grace Maxwell Murphy is more of a producer than a dealer, but had the Clifden winner this year. She has mainly Connies but also some IDs. She's only 30 mins from Shannon airport

There's also the legendary Jim Derwin, but you have to know what you are looking for!

None of the above is cheap, which is why I asked budget, but they're not hauled out of a bog for you to look at either!


----------



## AandK (28 September 2017)

Shame you are not down south.. A friend is selling her mare who sounds like she would suit!


----------



## ycbm (28 September 2017)

AandK said:



			Shame you are not down south.. A friend is selling her mare who sounds like she would suit!
		
Click to expand...

That is a pity.


----------



## naza (28 September 2017)

AandK said:



			Shame you are not down south.. A friend is selling her mare who sounds like she would suit!
		
Click to expand...

I have pm'd you


----------



## AandK (28 September 2017)

naza said:



			I have pm'd you
		
Click to expand...

I tried to reply but am getting this message: "naza has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space", let me know when you have cleared a few and will send the reply :smile3:


----------



## Cherryblossom (28 September 2017)

Jazz horses in NI have a lovely looking Connie X in at the moment that I keep lusting over on Facebook. I don't know them personally but a few friends have got really excellent horses from them- he seems really honest and has lovely types in.


----------



## chipbutty (28 September 2017)

Janet George has a 15.2 ID mare, have you tried her ?

Also HM sports horses in shrewsbury have a nice 15hd dun mare in, just checked the page, she also has a 15h gelding in too


----------



## ycbm (28 September 2017)

chipbutty said:



			Janet George has a 15.2 ID mare, have you tried her ?

Also HM sports horses in shrewsbury have a nice 15hd dun mare in, just checked the page, she also has a 15h gelding in too
		
Click to expand...

Can't see either on their websites?


----------



## spacefaer (28 September 2017)

HM sport horses have a fb page and both horses mentioned are on there; with photos and video. 

They are local to me and have an excellent reputation.  Couple of friends have bought from them and been delighted.


----------



## DabDab (28 September 2017)

There was a roany critter that popped up over there >>>the other day. Connie X tb X ID as far as I remember...west Midlands


----------



## chipbutty (28 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Can't see either on their websites?
		
Click to expand...

Janet doesn't update her website, go on her facebook page. Look out for Indigo Canada Rose. HM sports horses use facebook more often too. Both definitely there.


----------



## ycbm (28 September 2017)

chipbutty said:



			Janet doesn't update her website, go on her facebook page. Look out for Indigo Canada Rose. HM sports horses use facebook more often too. Both definitely there.
		
Click to expand...

I don't do Facebook, though, and neither does my friend. Seems pointless to have a website but not update it.


----------



## ycbm (28 September 2017)

DabDab said:



			There was a roany critter that popped up over there >>>the other day. Connie X tb X ID as far as I remember...west Midlands
		
Click to expand...

You make it sound so irresistible


----------



## chipbutty (28 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			I don't do Facebook, though, and neither does my friend. Seems pointless to have a website but not update it.
		
Click to expand...

I think more and more are using the power of social media for such things. Its instant and easy to upload versus a website. Plus people who follow get to see, so a better platform than a website.


----------



## ycbm (28 September 2017)

chipbutty said:



			I think more and more are using the power of social media for such things. Its instant and easy to upload versus a website. Plus people who follow get to see, so a better platform than a website.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree, but having a website as well and not updating the horses for sale just makes people think you haven't got the horse they are looking for.   Either don't put horses for sale on it, or update it, nothing else makes sense.


----------



## ester (28 September 2017)

TBH I do think a lot of horses hit facebook groups and never need to be advertised elsewhere these days. Though I agree no point in then having a site too.


----------



## DabDab (28 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			You make it sound so irresistible 

Click to expand...

Haha, sorry - I quite liked the look of it, though the picture isn't the best:

http://classifieds.horseandhound.co...rseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/search/advanced


----------



## ycbm (28 September 2017)

DabDab said:



			Haha, sorry - I quite liked the look of it, though the picture isn't the best:

http://classifieds.horseandhound.co...rseandhound.co.uk/classifieds/search/advanced

Click to expand...

I like it. Too big!  It will end up close to 17 hands, possibly.


----------



## DabDab (28 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			I like it. Too big!  It will end up close to 17 hands, possibly.
		
Click to expand...

TBH, I think the current estimation on its height may be a little generous....but probably too long a trip to find out


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			I don't do Facebook, though, and neither does my friend. Seems pointless to have a website but not update it.
		
Click to expand...

One if you will have to if you want the best platform for seeing horses for sale these days.


----------



## Rowreach (29 September 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			One if you will have to if you want the best platform for seeing horses for sale these days.
		
Click to expand...

Well so far the OP has rejected every suggestion made, so I can't see this happening ....


----------



## ycbm (29 September 2017)

Rowreach said:



			Well so far the OP has rejected every suggestion made, so I can't see this happening ....
		
Click to expand...

I haven't rejected any suggestions that would result in what she  needs - a visit to one place to see several horses that all meet the specification I have given.  Re-read my original post, I did not ask for one-off suggestions of single horses to go and see.

Why do you have to sound so nasty?


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 September 2017)

You could see decent single horses in your area tho thats the point. Its all very well trailing to Ireland but you might see 20 horses in one place and like none of them. 

You could speak to George Babes hes not a million miles from you I wouldnt have thought and usually has about 50 horses for sale.

When I was looking for my latest cob (who I did buy from Ireland) I scoured the sale websites and FB groups daily. Never saw anything to view on the websites at all. Everything I enquired about and later viewed was on FB.


----------



## ycbm (29 September 2017)

Thank you, but I don't think she'll go to Kilmarnock.  You bought your last unseen, FW, which I think probably shows how difficult it is to buy a sound horse at the moment without travelling the length and breadth of the country, Facebook or no Facebook?

I buy unseen, but she never would.


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Thank you. I will pass George's name on to her.  You bought your last unseen, FW, which I think probably shows how difficult it is to buy a sound horse at the moment without travelling the length and breadth of the country, Facebook or no Facebook?

I buy unseen, but she never would.
		
Click to expand...

Well it wouldnt matter she could have gone and seen it in Ireland if she wanted my one lol.  You want to see lots of things you could go and see and the more you see locally the more chance there is of seeing one to see surely. I viewed one in Aberdeen twice and would have bought him had the folk not messed around delaying things so much that I saw the much better buy I did buy unseen. 

I bought my big lad from George.


----------



## stormox (29 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			I haven't rejected any suggestions that would result in what she  needs - a visit to one place to see several horses that all meet the specification I have given.  Re-read my original post, I did not ask for one-off suggestions of single horses to go and see.
		
Click to expand...

In my experience, dealers don't all have yards of horses all waiting ready for buyers to come. They have one or two ready for selling, probably advertised. A few being schooled on and not yet ready. A few being broken. The best place to go when you want to see a lot of horses is Goresbridge or Cavan sales.


----------



## Flicker (29 September 2017)

YCBM, have you spoken to Sara Forde, based close to Heysham (as you've been looking in the north west)?
She has lovely horses in from time to time.  I tried a full ID of hers a while back and am still kicking myself for not moving faster to put a deposit down.
She's on Facebook.


----------



## ycbm (29 September 2017)

Flicker said:



			YCBM, have you spoken to Sara Forde, based close to Heysham (as you've been looking in the north west)?
She has lovely horses in from time to time.  I tried a full ID of hers a while back and am still kicking myself for not moving faster to put a deposit down.
She's on Facebook.
		
Click to expand...

I'll ask her if she has. Thanks.


----------



## ycbm (29 September 2017)

spacefaer said:



			Try Galway - the McNamaras have some amazing horses. 

Also Grace Maxwell Murphy is more of a producer than a dealer, but had the Clifden winner this year. She has mainly Connies but also some IDs. She's only 30 mins from Shannon airport

There's also the legendary Jim Derwin, but you have to know what you are looking for!

None of the above is cheap, which is why I asked budget, but they're not hauled out of a bog for you to look at either!
		
Click to expand...

I missed thanking you for this Spacefaer. Thank you.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (29 September 2017)

Waay too short notice for tomorrow's sale but might be worth a look for the later one?

Thats if a sale is of any use to you though - I'm always wary of them

http://www.mullingarequestrian.com/...aras-irish-draughts-traditional-irish-horses/


----------



## paddi22 (29 September 2017)

might be worth emailing annaharvey farm as well, a friend got a gorgeous draft from them. They often have lovely ones for sale


----------



## Rowreach (29 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			I haven't rejected any suggestions that would result in what she  needs - a visit to one place to see several horses that all meet the specification I have given.  Re-read my original post, I did not ask for one-off suggestions of single horses to go and see.

Why do you have to sound so nasty?
		
Click to expand...

I read it, you said she liked Connie's, I suggested going to yards in Galway which produce them, Spacefaer suggested the same.

I see you have now responded to her post!

The thing is, it's not supermarket shopping, and as FW usefully suggested, Facebook is the way things are moving if you want to be on the ball.


----------



## ycbm (29 September 2017)

Rowreach said:



			I read it, you said she liked Connie's, I suggested going to yards in Galway which produce them, Spacefaer suggested the same.

I see you have now responded to her post!

The thing is, it's not supermarket shopping, and as FW usefully suggested, Facebook is the way things are moving if you want to be on the ball.
		
Click to expand...

The first mention of Connies in any post of mine says that my experience of sports Connies is that they a very forward going and she could do with something more laid back.

If all you can do is snipe, please don't make any more suggestions on this thread.


----------



## Flicker (29 September 2017)

Another thought, there's a Facebook group called 'dodgy dealers, the truth' (bear with me, lol) and people sometimes post there looking for good dealers.  I think one of the admins is a dealer in Ireland.  You can also do a search by dealer and see what comes up - if they are good, they often have lots of recommendations.


----------



## chipbutty (29 September 2017)

Flicker said:



			Another thought, there's a Facebook group called 'dodgy dealers, the truth' (bear with me, lol) and people sometimes post there looking for good dealers.  I think one of the admins is a dealer in Ireland.  You can also do a search by dealer and see what comes up - if they are good, they often have lots of recommendations.
		
Click to expand...

ah but the OP doesn't do facebook


----------



## chipbutty (29 September 2017)

Heres the write up for the irish gelding at HM sports horses, I will try and get a photo

8 yo 15 hand Irish gelding.Lovely model,with super feet and limbs.Lovely temperament.
He is low milage for his age,but genuine and really straight forward to work with.He has done a little bit of everything but mainly hacked about and been on donation rides.Before he came to us he had done more work in open spaces and fields than in arena but now he is working lovely on the flat.
He has a lovely movement and would be a lovely prospect for BD.Rides like a small horse not a pony.Jumping a small fence and is genuine with fillers.Been XC schooling and again was very genuine and willing.
He hacks alone and in company and is good in open spaces.Would be ideal for someone wanting to do dressage,go on a fun ride etc or general all round activities.He is not a plod a long type cob,he is snaffle mouthed but nicely responsive to the leg.
Clipped,recently shod,wormed etc up to date.
£3750 reasonably priced to sell









Heres the write up for the mare

Approx 15 hand Connemara X 6 yo mare.Measures 151cm with shoes on so likely to measure as a 148cm and is FEI Potential.She has stunning looks and is super quality.Good feet and clean limbs.She has a lovely temperament and is genuine and super easy to work with.
She has a exceptional movement and could be produced for pure dressage and go up the grades BD.Moves like a horse not a pony and has a huge canter.Equally would make top prospect to event as she has a super jump and is genuine and super careful.She is very willing and trainable.
She has done a few training shows and a small low-key hunter trail in Ireland and is now ready to start her competitive career.
Hacks alone and in company and is very good in traffic.
Could be produced for any job to a decent level.
Video:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=daMWxP9KK10
£4950 no offers.She is a super mare.
Clipped for the first time this week and was perfect.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Can anyone recommend any dealers in Ireland close to an airport with flights from Liverpool or Manchester who will be able to show several IDx type all rounders, predominantly for dressage, under ten and over 4, between 15 and 16 hands when mature to a friend who is desperate to replace a horse she lost to colic a while ago?

We can't find anything sound to view in the North West, so figure it would be better to go to the source!

I'm in touch with Irish Gal, who is an agent. Looking for actual dealers with a yard full to sell. 

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried here    
http://www.idhba.ie/

http://www.idhsgb.com/web/page.php/sales_wanted


----------



## ycbm (29 September 2017)

Thank you, I will pass those on. .


----------



## shugmx (29 September 2017)

Hi i can recommend KEC, Kennedy Equine Centre outside Tralee.  They have a half dozen 5 star stallions and breed their own stock,  They often have horses for sale right up to 6 years old probably more.  They often put horses on YouTube, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXRWWODMrwI&t=15s this is the last one i watched.  You can also get in touch through their facebook page and if you google you will see how big and popular they are breeding many top horses ridden by the likes of Cain OConner.  We bought a fantastic horse for my daughter from them when she was 12 years old, 2.5 years later we are still so pleased with him.  You will have a lovely day with them with many to see one after the other.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## ycbm (29 September 2017)

shugmx said:



			Hi i can recommend KEC, Kennedy Equine Centre outside Tralee.  They have a half dozen 5 star stallions and breed their own stock,  They often have horses for sale right up to 6 years old probably more.  They often put horses on YouTube, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXRWWODMrwI&t=15s this is the last one i watched.  You can also get in touch through their facebook page and if you google you will see how big and popular they are breeding many top horses ridden by the likes of Cain OConner.  We bought a fantastic horse for my daughter from them when she was 12 years old, 2.5 years later we are still so pleased with him.  You will have a lovely day with them with many to see one after the other.  Good luck with your search.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I was hoping for, thank you so much.


----------



## Puzzled (29 September 2017)

Have sent a pm....have the most stunning dressage/event 5 yrs mare 15.2hh.


----------



## Irish gal (29 September 2017)

KEC are great if it's a showjumper or competition horse you're after. They have lovely jumpers over 16hh with the best of elite continental jumping lines in the breeding. Naturally with such breeding they will be keen, forward types. So if your friend isn't quite up to a sports Connie will she really be up for a quick and keen young jumper...


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Irish gal said:



			KEC are great if it's a showjumper or competition horse you're after. They have lovely jumpers over 16hh with the best of elite continental jumping lines in the breeding. Naturally with such breeding they will be keen, forward types. So if your friend isn't quite up to a sports Connie will she really be up for a quick and keen young jumper...
		
Click to expand...

Do they only sell to the pro and semi-pro market then? If they are breeding in quantity surely they will have a range of temperaments? The size thing may be an issue. But of course she would be talking to them before traveling, so it would all be sorted out whether they think can can help her or not.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Puzzled said:



			Have sent a pm....have the most stunning dressage/event 5 yrs mare 15.2hh.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't got it, can you send again?


----------



## stormox (30 September 2017)

I would second KEC they have all types as their mares are mainly I'D and IDX they used to stand I'D, TB and top warmblood stallions. I know many people who have bought lovely horses there great trial facilities and can return horse if not suitable. I go to their jumping shows quite often. Lovely people. And only 15 mins from kerry airport.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

stormox said:



			I would second KEC they have all types as their mares are mainly I'D and IDX they used to stand I'D, TB and top warmblood stallions. I know many people who have bought lovely horses there great trial facilities and can return horse if not suitable. I go to their jumping shows quite often. Lovely people. And only 15 mins from kerry airport.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic. I will definitely point her in that direction. It sounds exactly what we are looking for. She wants to do dressage to advanced if possible and jump at RC80/90, so it's probably time for  a chat with them.


----------



## Irish gal (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Do they only sell to the pro and semi-pro market then? If they are breeding in quantity surely they will have a range of temperaments? The size thing may be an issue. But of course she would be talking to them before traveling, so it would all be sorted out whether they think can can help her or not.
		
Click to expand...

The size will be an issue and the age. Their breeding programme is designed to produce 1.40m plus show jumpers. To jump the big tracks they want big horses, ideally 16.3hh and bigger. Of course most of their stock won't make it and will be sold to amateurs but they'll still be big. The amateur horses, particularly lower level "all rounders" are sold off as early as possible in the season to avoid further financial outlay on horses that will not appreciate in value.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Irish gal said:



			The size will be an issue and the age. Their breeding programme is designed to produce 1.40m plus show jumpers. To jump the big tracks they want big horses, ideally 16.3hh and bigger. Of course most of their stock won't make it and will be sold to amateurs but they'll still be big. The amateur horses, particularly lower level "all rounders" are sold off as early as possible in the season to avoid further financial outlay on horses that will not appreciate in value.
		
Click to expand...

It's worth a ring, who knows what past ex opportunity or contacts they may have. Meanwhile, you know from my PMs that if you can line  up three that fit the spec then we would be game for an early visit to you.


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 September 2017)

Thing is that show jumpers are bred to have a very different brain to an ID or other Irish brained horse. A Connie would be a much safer prospect than anything off a pro SJ yard. Take it from one who has exactly that, and despite being probably the safest WB in the world, he is still not the same as riding something with an Irish brain on it which is what it sounds like your friend needs.  Once its not in hard work and routine with a pro rider as well it will almost certainly be a lot sharper and harder to handle all round not just to ride.


----------



## Irish gal (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			It's worth a ring, who knows what past ex opportunity or contacts they may have. Meanwhile, you know from my PMs that if you can line  up three that fit the spec then we would be game for an early visit to you.
		
Click to expand...

And as you know from my PMs I only deal direct with buyers. I've had so many people come over being represented by another as in Instructor with a livery: the instructor tells me what the livery wants, I line it up and when they arrive it turns out the livery wants something entirely different. So now I just deal direct with the buyer as it doesn't seem to work out any other way.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Irish gal said:



			And as you know from my PMs I only deal direct with buyers. I've had so many people come over being represented by another as in Instructor with a livery: the instructor tells me what the livery wants, I line it up and when they arrive it turns out the livery wants something entirely different. So now I just deal direct with the buyer as it doesn't seem to work out any other way.
		
Click to expand...

And that's absolutely fine IG, that's the beauty of being self employed, you can pick and choose who you work for. But you know her requirements, you don't seem able to line up three potential horses to talk to her about on the phone as I have asked you to,  so we aren't exactly in the ball park of booking flights and wasting your time.  And if you aren't interested in this burning hot prospect who is desperate to find a sound horse, then I'd be grateful if you would stop trying to put me off recommendations that other people have made.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			Thing is that show jumpers are bred to have a very different brain to an ID or other Irish brained horse. A Connie would be a much safer prospect than anything off a pro SJ yard. Take it from one who has exactly that, and despite being probably the safest WB in the world, he is still not the same as riding something with an Irish brain on it which is what it sounds like your friend needs.  Once it&#8217;s not in hard work and routine with a pro rider as well it will almost certainly be a lot sharper and harder to handle all round not just to ride.
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate that you are trying to help, but it's not answering the question I asked. I really don't know how much a comparison with you going from a 14.3 gypsy cob to a 17.2 late teenage established warmblood showjumper is relevant to her situation. She is downsizing, not up, and with her budget the horse will not have had an established career at any particular level at anything. If she visits a breeder, she's likely to be offered the ones that simply aren't sharp enough for the pros. 


Please people, if anyone else wants to answer the thread, can you struck to the original question? We are looking for one location in Ireland where we can go over two to three days and see a minimum of three horses of whatever breeding which fit the simple criteria I gave in the first post. If you know of any, please let me know.


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 September 2017)

Crack on then YCBM and youre quite incorrect with your comments about my horses but good luck anyway.


----------



## Wheels (30 September 2017)

I am not sure if your written word comes across differently to how you hear it in your head YCBM but you do sometimes come across as a bit condescending when all I can see on this thread is people trying to help and giving you the benefit of their experiences.

Its not an attitude I would go onto a dealers yard with personally.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Wheels said:



			I am not sure if your written word comes across differently to how you hear it in your head YCBM but you do sometimes come across as a bit condescending when all I can see on this thread is people trying to help and giving you the benefit of their experiences.

Its not an attitude I would go onto a dealers yard with personally.
		
Click to expand...

If people want to reply to questions I didn't ask, then that's their choice. I did not want any question answered but the one I asked. I've bought more horses than most people have had hot dinners .  If you find that condescending stop opening the thread.


----------



## Wheels (30 September 2017)

Lol I'm sure you have!

So it's strange that you need help locating dealers since you obviously have so many amazing contacts


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Wheels said:



			Lol I'm sure you have!

So it's strange that you need help locating dealers since you obviously have so many amazing contacts
		
Click to expand...

I don't have any dealer/breeder contacts at all and have never claimed to have. If you have nothing to contribute, why do you keep opening the thread?


----------



## Irish gal (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			And that's absolutely fine IG, that's the beauty of being self employed, you can pick and choose who you work for. But you know her requirements, you don't seem able to line up three potential horses to talk to her about on the phone as I have asked you to,  so we aren't exactly in the ball park of booking flights and wasting your time.  And if you aren't interested in this burning hot prospect who is desperate to find a sound horse, then I'd be grateful if you would stop trying to put me off recommendations that other people have made.
		
Click to expand...

That's just it ycbm - I don't know her requirements - I know your version of her requirements. And that has morphed considerably over the course of this thread. From a lady who would not favour a sports Connie, as it would be too much for her, to considering highly bred warmblood showjumpers that incidentally will stand well in excess of the 16hh cut off you originally gave.

You contacted me three weeks ago by PM looking for a horse for your friend. I gave you my phone number then- and I can produce those PMs here - and told you to give it to your friend and tell her to ring me. You said you would pass it on and I heard nothing from your friend since. Not a dickey bird.

I later told you politely and respectfully when you again Pmed me that I only deal with the buyer themselves, for the reasons I outlined previously in the thread. As it doesn't work going on the requirements passed on by a friend. For some reason you have trouble dealing with that. 

I can do no more - I gave you my number and your friend hasn't called. Now I have horses to line up for buyers who have contacted me in person and they are my priority. I have been nothing but polite and respectful in dealing with you - something you seem to have great difficulty in reciprocating.

Please respect how I run my business, I can assure you it is always done with the buyers best interests at heart. That's how I am able to achieve such successful outcomes for riders including many who regularly contribute here, who have been extremely happy with their experience.


----------



## Wheels (30 September 2017)

"I don't have any dealer/breeder contacts at all and have never claimed to have. If you have nothing to contribute, why do you keep opening the thread?"



In case someone writes something I'm interested in, same reason I read any other thread.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

IG, I told you her requirements. They have not morphed at all. Not one iota except that the budget has risen. 

I told you her husband is recovering from surgery and you should not necessarily expect to hear from her.

I told you last weekend  that we had just seen yet another unsound horse and that if you could line up three for her to see then she was now a very hot prospect.

You aren't interested in that. You don't trust me to have related her criteria accurately and you don't trust me that it would be worth your while to have three potential horses in mind before you contact her. That's entirely your right. You don't know me from Adam.

I have misunderstood your business, for which I apologise. I was under the impression that you would already have potential horses in mind, not have to spend valuable time searching them out. 

I respect your business completely and wish you every success with it.


----------



## Leo Walker (30 September 2017)

Wheels said:



			"I don't have any dealer/breeder contacts at all and have never claimed to have. If you have nothing to contribute, why do you keep opening the thread?"



In case someone writes something I'm interested in, same reason I read any other thread.
		
Click to expand...

I keep opening it because the train wreck this thread is turning into is wildly entertaining :biggrin3:


----------



## Wheels (30 September 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			I keep opening it because the train wreck this thread is turning into is wildly entertaining :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha! Yes there is always that


----------



## Smitty (30 September 2017)

Might be worth a quick look at Irish Horse Imports facebook page.  I don't really do Facebook either, but there will be a phone number somewhere I'm sure.

I believe they are in Berkshire area and you would of course miss a very nice trip to Ireland.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 September 2017)

Presumably, IG, you're happy for a friend/trainer to accompany the potential purchaser on a viewing, even though you expect the PP to have made all the initial enquiries?


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Smitty said:



			Might be worth a quick look at Irish Horse Imports facebook page.  I don't really do Facebook either, but there will be a phone number somewhere I'm sure.

I believe they are in Berkshire area and you would of course miss a very nice trip to Ireland.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Ireland is a lot more tempting than Berkshire, but we'll go anywhere in a two-three hour radius to see a group of sound horses! I can't believe the number of unsound ones being presented for sale, and not cheap either!


----------



## Irish gal (30 September 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Presumably, IG, you're happy for a friend/trainer to accompany the potential purchaser on a viewing, even though you expect the PP to have made all the initial enquiries?
		
Click to expand...

Of course I am, people always come with friends. And I'm very happy for friends to make initial contact but then I need to speak to the buyer.

I have learned through hard experience TP that he who pays the piper calls the tune. In fact almost the only times that buying trips have not worked has been when I dealt with the instructor or friend to get the buyers requirements in advance, rather than the buyer.

It's because people colour what they're looking for on behalf of the friend with their own preferences IME. Then I go out and get what I've been told by the fiend. I have 6 - 10 horses for them to see but they are not what the buyer ideally wants.

The buyer is the person I work for, not an intermediary, not an instructor. It's great to have their input, that's fine, but it's the buyers true preferences that count here. And for me to get a real picture of that I need to speak to them personally. Nobody else can express what they want like they can. It's very, very simple, it makes perfect sense yet clearly, as this thread demonstrates, it's a model that a very small number of people find strangely diffult to work with.

Here's an example. An instructor contacted me looking for a very straightforward ID cross for her livery. I lined up 10 that fit the spec. When the girl got here with the instructor she announced it was a gypsy cob she wanted. A lot of work by myself and producers goes into organising a buying trip and it's all then rather pointless when you have put together the wrong horses for the buyer because you were basically misinformed. Well intentioned friends are not trying to wreck the buying trip it's just what tends to happen when you deal with an intermediary over the buyer.


----------



## pepsimaxrock (30 September 2017)

Rowreach said:



			Well so far the OP has rejected every suggestion made, so I can't see this happening ....
		
Click to expand...

exactly


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Irish gal said:



			Here's an example. An instructor contacted me looking for a very straightforward ID cross for her livery. I lined up 10 that fit the spec. When the girl got here with the instructor she announced it was a gypsy cob she wanted. A lot of work by myself and producers goes into organising a buying trip and it's all then rather pointless when you have put together the wrong horses for the buyer because you were basically misinformed. Well intentioned friends are not trying to wreck the buying trip it's just what tends to happen when you deal with an intermediary over the buyer.
		
Click to expand...

Can I please explain that there was never any suggestion that any travel and viewing plans would be made without the buyer talking directly to you. We both felt that it would be nice to have an idea that you could actually line up three horses in the spec before taking any more of your time up in phone calls. Since I know you, to an extent, and she doesn't, I took on this initial contact. . I clearly made a mistake contacting you, for which I apologise.


----------



## Irish gal (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Can I please explain that there was never any suggestion that any travel and viewing plans would be made without the buyer talking directly to you. We both felt that it would be nice to have an idea that you could actually line up three horses in the spec before taking any more of your time up in phone calls. Since I know you, to an extent, and she doesn't, I took on this initial contact. . I clearly made a mistake contacting you, for which I apologise.
		
Click to expand...

Now ycbm I deliberately ignored your last post in order to calm things down. I told you from the very start that I had horses that fitted your spec so please stop further slandering me with that one.

Do you honestly want me to cut and paste our correspondence here so that everyone can see that every word I have said in the thread is true. I have no problem doing it and if you continue to give a false version of our interaction you will leave me no choice but to do that.

And I'd just like to add this is the greatest headache I have ever had over a potential buying trip. If this is what it's like at the enquiries stage I shudder to think how bad it could be if it were actually to happen. Life is way too short...


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Irish gal said:



			Now ycbm I deliberately ignored your last post in order to calm things down. I told you from the very start that I had horses that fitted your spec so please stop further slandering me with that one.

Do you honestly want me to cut and paste our correspondence here so that everyone can see that every word I have said in the thread is true. I have no problem doing it and if you continue to give a false version of our interaction you will leave me no choice but to do that.

And I'd just like to add this is the greatest headache I have ever had over a potential buying trip. If this is what it's like at the enquiries stage I shudder to think how bad it could be if it were actually to happen. Life is way too short...
		
Click to expand...



Message one 



			
				Irish gal said:
			
		


			Hi Ycbm,

Thanks for thinking of me and I'm sure I would be able to accommodate your friend.

It doesn't sound like she's looking for anything out of the way. Why don't you ask her to give me a ring and we can talk it through.

My UK number for convenience is [Content removed].

Once again thanks for the recommendation!





			
				ycbm said:
			
		


			Hi, I've got a friend I'm suggesting comes over to you to view a number of horses, if you can match up some that met her spec?

Not a baby, under ten, established in all the basics and hacks out alone.

Primary use dressage, would be good if it could pop a cross pole.

Height 15-16 hands, no bigger she is really tiny. 

Budget is realistic but doesn't go to five figures.

Colour and sex not important.

Can you help?
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Message two 



			
				Irish gal said:
			
		


			Thanks Caroline,

I've been away with buyers so hadn't a chance to come back to you. And they all seem to have the same story about looking at problem horses back in the UK!

I'll have a chat with xxxxx and we can take it from there. That's a pity about her other half but what can you do.








			
				ycbm said:
			
		


			I'll pass on your number xxxx. Her name is xXxX and she's fed up with looking at lame horses in this country!  Tried about six and something wrong with all of them. She isn't one of those people who is looking for perfection, just a nice sound sane little horse. Last one we saw walked and trotted on a single track with the hind feet!  Her OH has just had a hip replacement so I doubt she'll be free to travel for a month or so, unless she asks me to come instead, which I'm hoping. 

Caroline
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Message three




			
				Irish gal said:
			
		


			Hi Caroline,

Apologies for the delay - I've just been flat out! It's great that you're so enthusiastic about coming over but the problem is xxxxcc doesn't seem to be. I've heard nothing from her.

A buying trip in a foreign country is quite daunting for many people, that's why I always make sure the buyer is really up for it. Especially people who've had a couple of horses go unsound or die as they can often then be almost too cautious about buying, which can make them harder to help.

I suppose what I'm saying is that while it's lovely that you're up for it, the important person to be enthused is xXxX as she's the buyer and she doesn't seem to be running with the idea.

I don't even know who she is as I've never spoken to her!









			
				ycbm said:
			
		


			Hiya, we've just seen yet another unsound horse for sale. If you were to hit xxxx now with an invitation to see three or four horses in the first or second week of October over 2-3 days with information about how to get to you from an airport, and where to stay, she'd be likely to bite.

She doesn't know I'm writing this, but she needs a new horse, I need her to have a new horse, and she needs a prod to do the obvious and go to Ireland !

She rode a 15hh Connie cross today and was well suited size wise.  15hh to 16hh will be fine, and her budget is creeping up close to five figures.

Don't give me away!  Hope this helps.

Caroline
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Message four



			
				Irish gal said:
			
		


			There's no obligation with this but in order to get the ball rolling tell her to have a think about it. There are a couple of suitable horses I can think of off the top of my head. To see the type of horses we have then get her to take a look at Golden Vale Sport Horses on fb. There are many more besides what's on the page - but it will give her an idea of the types and quality here. Am booked up next week anyway so it wouldn't be for a while.



			
				ycbm said:
			
		


			Fair enough. She's saying to me she's ready to consider a trip, she just needs to know there are horses for her to view, but I understand your reasoning. 

CT.

/QUOTE]
		
Click to expand...




Message five.





			
				ycbm said:
			
		


			She's already looked you up the day after I told her about you.  I'll tell her you think you may have a couple to look at.

C.
		
Click to expand...




I hadn't got round to telling her that you had some in mind. I wrote this thread straight after writing that message to you, and given your reaction to this thread, I have now advised her not to contact you. I'm sure you will be relieved about that.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## druid (30 September 2017)

ycbm posting someone's phone number from a private conversation is completely uncalled for and unreasonable


----------



## FfionWinnie (30 September 2017)

With friends like you YCBM who needs enemies. The whole thread has smacked of you pushing the poor woman into something shes not ready for and heres the proof. Dear oh dear.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 September 2017)

'_She doesn't know I'm writing this, but she needs a new horse, I need her to have a new horse, and she needs a prod to do the obvious and go to Ireland !'_

Sorry, ycbm, but I'm with IG on this, no wonder IG is so wary. It's you doing the driving, not the potential purchaser.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

druid said:



			ycbm posting someone's phone number from a private conversation is completely uncalled for and unreasonable
		
Click to expand...


It's a business number on multiple websites. I did it by mistake and have asked for it to be removed.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

FfionWinnie said:



			With friends like you YCBM who needs enemies. The whole thread has smacked of you pushing the poor woman into something she&#8217;s not ready for and here&#8217;s the proof. Dear oh dear.
		
Click to expand...



So glad you know my friends better than I do


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			'_She doesn't know I'm writing this, but she needs a new horse, I need her to have a new horse, and she needs a prod to do the obvious and go to Ireland !'_

Sorry, ycbm, but I'm with IG on this, no wonder IG is so wary. It's you doing the driving, not the potential purchaser.
		
Click to expand...

Good, I genuinely pleased you feel that way.  It may restore some of the damage she's done to her business with her replies on this thread. All she was asked for was to indicate that a trip to Ireland to see three horses in a very wide spec was feasible. 

If every sales person in  the country waited for a pull sale instead of being prepared to do a gentle push sale when handed a red hot lead, the economy would collapse. I fully accept that IG is totally within her rights to run her business that way. 

I freely admit that I misunderstood her business, though, and thought she would be able to come up with three possible horses with no work whatsoever. Stupid of me.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 September 2017)

I think that IG has come out of this rather well, actually.


----------



## Wheels (30 September 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			'_She doesn't know I'm writing this, but she needs a new horse, I need her to have a new horse, and she needs a prod to do the obvious and go to Ireland !'_

Sorry, ycbm, but I'm with IG on this, no wonder IG is so wary. It's you doing the driving, not the potential purchaser.
		
Click to expand...

I think this says it all really!! ycbm wants her friend to have a new horse seemingly more than the friend wants one lol


----------



## Wheels (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Good, it may retire shine of the damage she's done to her business with her replies on this thread. All she was asked for was to indicate that a trip to Ireland to see three horses in a very wise spec was feasible.

I freely admit that I misunderstood her business and thought she would be able to do that with no work whatsoever. Stupid of me.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see what damage IG has done to her business although it looks like you were trying to discredit her in some way but I think it's maybe backfired


----------



## popsdosh (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Message three
		
Click to expand...


OMG  I think that perfectly shows up the reservations IG has and has clearly pointed out and you seem to ignore. It seems to me you are more keen on this road trip than your friend. Or maybe its something else. 

Im afraid IG is spot on in that most horses within dealing yards within that age range are more likely to be upper end as what is the point of keeping something till its six if its not going to be special and most likely to be out of your friends league. The modern IDs are not the plods you imagine them to be otherwise they would be dying out. You would be better off if looking for a dressage horse flying to holland or germany  the Irish by tradition are likely to be more jumping orientated. Most top end dealers within the UK are likely to have what your looking for however I doubt you have rung any of them they always have a few that just wont quite make it to top end that they are happy to take an offer on. Im afraid going to Ireland with the attitude you have will end in disaster as you need to be well on your guard out there not because they are dishonest but because they can sell snow to eskimos whether its what you want or not. I always recommend using an agent out there for first time trippers or indeed always. If they respect you ,you will get what your looking for.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Wheels said:



			I don't see what damage IG has done to her business although it looks like you were trying to discredit her in some way but I think it's maybe backfired
		
Click to expand...

I am pleased if you think so, I wish her no harm at all.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			I think that IG has come out of this rather well, actually.
		
Click to expand...

Good. I am glad you think so. I hope her business prospers, it's a tough time for Irish dealers  with the lower value of the pound.


----------



## popsdosh (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Good. I am glad you think so. I hope her business prospers, it's a tough time for Irish dealers  with the lower value of the pound.
		
Click to expand...

Shows how little you really know the US market is so much more important than the UK at the moment and you would be up against the US buyers who have deep pockets and love Irish bred horses.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Shows how little you really know the US market is so much more important than the UK at the moment and you would be up against the US buyers who have deep pockets and love Irish bred horses.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine PD, I was only going on what IG has previously said on the forum. I'm very happy for her if the US market is buoyant and she is able to introduce US buyers to Irish breeders.


----------



## cobgoblin (30 September 2017)

If I wanted a horse from Ireland....I'd go to IG on the basis of this thread. She sounds as though she would do her best to match exactly what the buyer wants...which is what you want from an agent.


----------



## gunnergundog (30 September 2017)

Irishgal you have my sympathy........deal always with the punter and not the intermediary. Sooo much can get lost in the communication - or lack thereof - as well as in the commission.

Also, methinks the lady do protest too much.....as in, 'don't do facebook'??  Really?  You certainly have a facebook page so you have the means to view the various pages that people have posted links to WITHOUT putting them to the trouble of cutting and pasting material for you to view.

Also, in my limited experience, using different agents, whilst yards of potential competition horses can be produced, to find an honest, genuine lower level type you need to travel to the individual farmer/breeder if you are sub 10k as far as budget goes.  So much depends on where your emphasis is: the successful advanced dressage horse at local level, at regional level or at national level?  Price varies.  Also, how important is the jumping?  Again, at what level?  Clear round locally, affiliated or what?

From what I have read I think the buyer needs to prioritise their requirements...........it has been mentioned they wish to do advanced level dressage AND 80/90cm jumping (not TOTALLY unreasonable, depending on how competitive you are) BUT that a sports connie is deemed too forwards.  I certainly am getting mixed  messages and don't blame Irishgal at all for bowing out.


----------



## Irish gal (30 September 2017)

Every single person who has responded since ycbms big reveal has thought her behaviour about this trip was out of line. Thankfully you can all read, just like me, and could see what I did - that this was all about her and not her friend. Recipe for an absolute disaster of a buying trip - for the buyer, for me and for the producers - but not of course for the friend who has been on a great jolly in Ireland!

I don't feel in the slightest damaged ycbm I just feel supported by Wheels, FW, Popsdosh, Druid, TP and anyone else who has posted since your PM disclosure. And indeed anyone who reads this in the future as it's all there in black and white.

This is a seller's market ycbm, as you will learn if you come here. I know all the dealers who have been recommended here and you will find out how just like me they don't tolerate grand standing, pompous and egotistical behaviour. Our horses are just too good, too in demand worldwide and you know what - life is just too short to be putting up with that sort of nonsense!

Good luck with your search - although if this is the level of agro involved in the enquiry stage - I cannot see it being fruitful.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			If I wanted a horse from Ireland....I'd go to IG on the basis of this thread. She sounds as though she would do her best to match exactly what the buyer wants...which is what you want from an agent.
		
Click to expand...

Great, I'm glad it helped her. Fully admit I misunderstood her business model badly.


PS but want to add that the spec I gave her was given to me in writing by the prospective buyer, so the result could have been a good one if we had not got our wires crossed.


----------



## Leo Walker (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Great, I'm glad it helped her. Fully admit I misunderstood her business model badly.


PS but want to add that the spec I gave her was given to me in writing by the prospective buyer, so the result could have been a good one if we had not got our wires crossed.
		
Click to expand...

The spec you gave her was to pop a cross pole. Now its to jump courses at 80 and 90cms so it seems something is being lost in translation.

And you havent misunderstood her business model, you've just misunderstood how desperate she is for your business.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			The spec you gave her was to pop a cross pole. Now its to jump courses at 80 and 90cms so it seems something is being lost in translation.

And you havent misunderstood her business model, you've just misunderstood how desperate she is for your business.
		
Click to expand...

Both probably FW. We all make mistakes 

My friend is perfectly capable of teaching a horse which willingly pops a cross pole to jump an 80/90 course. That obviously got lost in translation.


----------



## Snitch (30 September 2017)

Somebody left their filter in bed this morning.
Again.


----------



## Leo Walker (30 September 2017)

by the way, if you dont do Facebook, then there is someone using your name and photos on there, so you might want to check that out.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Snitch said:



			Somebody left their filter in bed this morning.
Again.
		
Click to expand...

Oh but you would have missed so much fun if the thread hasn't happened, wouldn't you  ?


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			by the way, if you dont do Facebook, then there is someone using your name and photos on there, so you might want to check that out.
		
Click to expand...

I have an account to have a laugh at the updates from some specific users. What is this, a 'who uses Facebook or not' competition??? I never post, never check messages, or send any. There is no rule that I have to look for horses for sale on it, is there? Quite apart from the fact that it has no relevance whatsoever to the question I asked on this thread.

 There are plenty of people my age who hate Facebook with a vengeance. It can be pure evil, like any social media. I don't play there. This place is bad enough


----------



## Snitch (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Oh but you would have missed so much fun if the thread hasn't happened, wouldn't you  ?
		
Click to expand...

Hardly fun when you are picking fights and being rude to people.  It's not pleasant to witness or indeed be on the receiving end.


----------



## gunnergundog (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			There are plenty of people my age who hate Facebook with a vengeance. It can be pure evil, like any social media. I don't play there. This place is bad enough 

Click to expand...

Time for yet another holiday then maybe?


----------



## cobgoblin (30 September 2017)

This is such a load of c**p over nothing!

Someone wants to buy a horse and someone is in the business of arranging sales....usually that would be a pretty compatible arrangement! But on here...NO!...it turns into flippin' argument!
And the person who wants to buy isn't even party to it! ....ITS UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			This is such a load of c**p over nothing!

Someone wants to buy a horse and someone is in the business of arranging sales....usually that would be a pretty compatible arrangement! But on here...NO!...it turns into flippin' argument!
And the person who wants to buy isn't even party to it! ....ITS UNBELIEVABLE.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on .  Only on HHO!


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

gunnergundog said:



			Time for yet another holiday then maybe?
		
Click to expand...

You can hope


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Snitch said:



			Hardly fun when you are picking fights and being rude to people.  It's not pleasant to witness or indeed be on the receiving end.
		
Click to expand...


Not pleasant to witness? 

So stop opening the thread?

How exactly does one 'pick fights'  by responding to people who voluntarily posted on a thread you started?


----------



## gunnergundog (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			You can hope 

Click to expand...

I do fervently, such that this can become a nicer place to be for the majority of well intentioned individuals.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

gunnergundog said:



			I do fervently, such that this can become a nicer place to be for the majority of well intentioned individuals.
		
Click to expand...

How about you just take the easier path and put me on UI or stop opening threads that irritate you?


----------



## gunnergundog (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			How about you just take the easier path and put me on UI?
		
Click to expand...

Easier for me maybe, but not for the others for whom you continue to cause aggro.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

Are any/all of you big enough to end this thread with me wishing IG the very best for her business?


----------



## gunnergundog (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Are any/all of you big enough to end this thread with me wishing IG the very best for her business?
		
Click to expand...

Good-bye.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

gunnergundog said:



			Good-bye.
		
Click to expand...

That would be a 'no' then  

Bye!  

IG, I wish you all the best for your business.


----------



## cobgoblin (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			Are any/all of you big enough to end this thread with me wishing IG the very best for her business?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure everyone wishes IG the very best with her business....and now that the drama is over and the air cleared, perhaps you should ask your friend if she wants to phone her?


----------



## gunnergundog (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			That would be a 'no' then  

Bye!  

IG, I wish you all the best for your business.
		
Click to expand...

Bless.........


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			I'm sure everyone wishes IG the very best with her business....and now that the drama is over and the air cleared, perhaps you should ask your friend if she wants to phone her?
		
Click to expand...

She'll phone her if she wants, I don't control her. The thought is hilarious, she's  a VERY strong character!    She was going to call tomorrow, but she's now aware of this 'exchange' which IG could have stayed out of if she had simply left this thread alone and not dissed other people's suggestions.  I doubt the call will be made, knowing my friend extremely well, I think the buyer and intermediary are incompatible. It is probably just as well that neither wasted their time.


 IG, I wish you the absolute best with your business.


----------



## chipbutty (30 September 2017)

how the heck did all that happen!! Ive been wasting my time watching Jonathon Ross, should have been on here.


----------



## cobgoblin (30 September 2017)

Sorry, but I haven't seen IG dissing other people's suggestions...just giving advice on a market that she obviously knows well.

I don't blame her for wanting instruction from the buyer before she actually does anything....many the slip twixt cup and lip.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			Sorry, but I haven't seen IG dissing other people's suggestions...just giving advice on a market that she obviously knows well.
		
Click to expand...

They are her competition, how am I supposed to know whether she is trying to put me off them for the right reasons, any more than she is supposed to trust me to have faithfully reported my friend's requirements?  This works both ways. She should have stayed out of the thread, she was already involved with the possible sale. There was absolutely no need for her to post on this thread at all. 




			I don't blame her for wanting instruction from the buyer before she actually does anything....many the slip twixt cup and lip.
		
Click to expand...

Neither do I. Complete mismatch of expectations. Buyer was going to ring her as soon as she confirmed she has horses that fitted the spec. That is now unlikely to happen. Much to IG's relief, I'm sure. 


I wish her well.


----------



## HashRouge (30 September 2017)

ycbm said:



			They are her competition,
		
Click to expand...

They're not her competition. IG is, as far as I understand it, an agent NOT a dealer and will presumably take clients for viewings all over, including at a number of the places mentioned on this thread.


----------



## ycbm (30 September 2017)

HashRouge said:



			They're not her competition. IG is, as far as I understand it, an agent NOT a dealer and will presumably take clients for viewings all over, including at a number of the places mentioned on this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Depends if Kennedy ever need to use agents, doesn't it? The seller pays for the privilege of using an agent (and possibly the buyer in an inflated price to take account of agent fees) and Kennedy may never need to use agents because of their reputation. How am I supposed to know? She should have stayed away from the thread to prevent any confusion, because she already had first call on the deal, which was a burning hot lead. What point was there in trying to put us off sending an email to Kennedy, as I have now done?  If they have none that fit the spec,, they have none. Job done. There was simply no point in her joining in the thread,  it could only do what it has, lead to confusion. 

I wish her nothing but the best.


----------



## cobgoblin (1 October 2017)

ycbm said:



			Neither do I. Complete mismatch of expectations. Buyer was going to ring her as soon as she confirmed she has horses that fitted the spec. That is now unlikely to happen. Much to IG's relief, I'm sure. 


I wish her well.
		
Click to expand...

But that's the wrong way around.....the buyer instructs the agent and then the agent comes up with horses that fit the bill. Whoever introduces them or makes the first contact is irrelevant.

It sounds as though you just want a dealer, not an agent.


----------



## ycbm (1 October 2017)

cobgoblin said:



			But that's the wrong way around.....the buyer instructs the agent and then the agent comes up with horses that fit the bill. Whoever introduces them or makes the first contact is irrelevant.

It sounds as though you just want a dealer, not an agent.
		
Click to expand...

As long as the buyers wishes were faithfully represented, which they were, it isn't that relevant who gives them to the seller. We don't care who we deal with. Anyone who can show us three or more horses in a narrow geographical area, that meet a very broad spec, that are sound enough to pass a vet. It seems like a big ask. I have already accepted fully that I mistook IG's business model. Many, many posts ago. My bad. Check the thread title. It asks for dealers. It did not ask for any agent, and specifically IG, to comment on it.  

I wish IG all the best.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (1 October 2017)

TBH I'm only bothering to post because I want to see if YCBM will reply with yet more well wishing for IG. Yeah, I'm petty that way.


----------



## popsdosh (1 October 2017)

Im afraid OP you show very little understanding of the horse world in Ireland. You and your friend need an agent more than most,the breeder/dealers at the level you are looking will think Christmas has come if you go over there. Now I wouldnt bother at all as its a very small world and word gets around. 

The biggest mistake you have made is to ask an agent to line things up then ignore what you are asked to do even though some work will have already gone in. It is not IGs 'business model' thats the problem its your misunderstanding of what an agent does ,they are not another level of dealer! they are a representative for their client and need a clear understanding of what the client requires and quite rightly want that from the person paying. Im afraid OP you have made a very amateurish attempt to do what IG does for a living .  I cannot think of one agent who would be happy to take an instruction to find a horse then to see on a forum that you are then asking for suggestions for dealers to go straight too. You live in a very strange world im not sure why you posted this thread and I think many will suspect there was a motive behind it far away from the obvious and you need to question why they feel that. 

I hope your 'friend' finds the horse they are looking for however this thread will have just made that 10 times harder and if I were you keep this side of the Irish sea now!


----------



## ycbm (1 October 2017)

Oh Popsdosh!   I post a thread trying to find a horse dealer, as people have done time and again on this forum. And suddenly I have some ulterior motive, as if I could have forced anyone to contribute to it!   

This purchase is genuine. 

If anyone else has any more suggestions, or knows of a horse viewing distance from Manchester, can you please ignore this thread, and PM me as some people are doing now?

Thank you.


----------



## stormox (1 October 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Im afraid OP you show very little understanding of the horse world in Ireland. You and your friend need an agent more than most,the breeder/dealers at the level you are looking will think Christmas has come if you go over there. Now I wouldnt bother at all as its a very small world and word gets around. 

The biggest mistake you have made is to ask an agent to line things up then ignore what you are asked to do even though some work will have already gone in. It is not IGs 'business model' thats the problem its your misunderstanding of what an agent does ,they are not another level of dealer! they are a representative for their client and need a clear understanding of what the client requires and quite rightly want that from the person paying. Im afraid OP you have made a very amateurish attempt to do what IG does for a living .  I cannot think of one agent who would be happy to take an instruction to find a horse then to see on a forum that you are then asking for suggestions for dealers to go straight too. You live in a very strange world im not sure why you posted this thread and I think many will suspect there was a motive behind it far away from the obvious and you need to question why they feel that. 

I hope your 'friend' finds the horse they are looking for however this thread will have just made that 10 times harder and if I were you keep this side of the Irish sea now!
		
Click to expand...

I think thats a very unfair thing to say, popsdosh. I am in Ireland  and know a lot of horse people, breeders, dealers and just amateur fun riders, especially in Munster. Most are not the greedy advantage taking money grabbers you are making us out to be. Yes we like to sell a horse for its true value, considering the cost of producing a horse here. Far more travelling involved to get to shows etc.  SJI, EI registration etc (very few unafilliated shows here).
An English dealer is just as much out to make money as an Irish one. I am absolutely disgusted by what to me is a very bigoted and racist remark.


----------



## popsdosh (1 October 2017)

stormox said:



			I think thats a very unfair thing to say, popsdosh. I am in Ireland  and know a lot of horse people, breeders, dealers and just amateur fun riders, especially in Munster. Most are not the greedy advantage taking money grabbers you are making us out to be. Yes we like to sell a horse for its true value, considering the cost of producing a horse here. Far more travelling involved to get to shows etc.  SJI, EI registration etc (very few unafilliated shows here).
An English dealer is just as much out to make money as an Irish one. I am absolutely disgusted by what to me is a very bigoted and racist remark.
		
Click to expand...

I really think you have taken what I said out of context but he ho ,It was actually a compliment to the people there selling horses ,you need to understand them to deal with them. Very often it is not the horse your riding they are trying to sell you! 
Its a different culture and thats the exact the point I was trying to make if you dont understand them you will get something you dont want.. I take exception to be called bigotted and racist by somebody who does not know me most of my best mates come from ireland and we do a lot of business together. So I will put it down to you just taking what I said in the wrong context and leave it at that, lifes to short!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 October 2017)

stormox said:



			An English dealer is just as much out to make money as an Irish one. I am absolutely disgusted by what to me is a very bigoted and racist remark.
		
Click to expand...

fwiw I didnt read it as a negative against Irish dealers at all?


----------



## Abi90 (1 October 2017)

MotherOfChickens said:



			fwiw I didnt read it as a negative against Irish dealers at all?
		
Click to expand...

No, neither did I. I read it as a very rational argument for the need to use people like IG whether in Ireland, England or Spain for that matter. The country and nationalities have nothing to do with it


----------



## stormox (1 October 2017)

Abi90 said:



			No, neither did I. I read it as a very rational argument for the need to use people like IG whether in Ireland, England or Spain for that matter. The country and nationalities have nothing to do with it
		
Click to expand...

My apologies then. I thought it meant that  us Irish were more likely to take advantage of a novice/newbie owner than an English dealer would be. I read it wrongly, sorry


----------



## Abi90 (1 October 2017)

stormox said:



			My apologies then. I thought it meant that  us Irish were more likely to take advantage of a novice/newbie owner than an English dealer would be. I read it wrongly, sorry
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. That's the problem with the written word and we see it often on here... and even multiple times in this thread!

Also doesn't help when auto correct changes multiple to "Mum's title"


----------



## only_me (1 October 2017)

You should try Northern Ireland. Now is ripe for pickings with people going off to uni etc. and there are some lovely young pony club types for sale as well as the standard connie x.
There aren't "dealers" as such but producers more, there is an event yard beside me that might be worth a ring if you want a steady head with movement. Benefits of NI is that most yards would be within an hour from the airport.  

Tbh though, I am slightly confused about what your friend is aiming for, I thought she was downsizing to something smaller and quieter, but then you mention she would like to do advanced dressage with it. A smaller/quieter horse is unlikely to have the same ability to go advanced tbh. 

The event yard that I mentioned is good at producing all types and is well known here, I bet Rowreach & Fiona could guess who I mean  They have a good reputation and although I don't know what they have for sale atm they do have up to 40 horses in work but not sure how many belong to the owners/themselves/sales livery. 
Otherwise there is a yard 5 mins from them which is where I bought my big boy from, they breed there and potentially have a couple of nice types in but may be too big, Billy was 17h when i bought him as a 4 year old. He is however the same size and as easy to ride/do now as a 11 year old/11!! Their stallion is 16.3 so probably the ones in could be around same mark. Worth a look though as Billy doesn't ride as big as he is.


----------



## KittenInTheTree (1 October 2017)

popsdosh said:



			I really think you have taken what I said out of context but he ho ,It was actually a compliment to the people there selling horses ,you need to understand them to deal with them. Very often it is not the horse your riding they are trying to sell you! 
Its a different culture and thats the exact the point I was trying to make if you dont understand them you will get something you dont want.. I take exception to be called bigotted and racist by somebody who does not know me most of my best mates come from ireland and we do a lot of business together. So I will put it down to you just taking what I said in the wrong context and leave it at that, lifes to short!
		
Click to expand...

They, them, the people there, you need to understand them - jeez, stop with the othering already! It's like you're deliberately framing the entirety of over here as some quaint foreign land full of canny horse traders who only speak in riddles three.


----------

